#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  How to find the negative behaviors in us?

## Helena

Hi guys,


Non of us is perfect in this world.We have our own flaws which holds us back .Thus we must always know our good and bad sides,accept them and correct them.
But only a few of us get a chance to know the exact problem or flaws which annoys or feels bad to others which we should definitely have to change.


*How can we find the flaws in us? Care to share*

----------


## Moana

> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Non of us is perfect in this world.We have our own flaws which holds us back .Thus we must always know our good and bad sides,accept them and correct them.
> But only a few of us get a chance to know the exact problem or flaws which annoys or feels bad to others which we should definitely have to change.
> 
> 
> *How can we find the flaws in us? Care to share*


Everybody tells us the flaws inside us , rarely people talk about the inflaws. Unless until somebody tell us our negative , we won't be able to find them out!

----------


## Shana

> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Non of us is perfect in this world.We have our own flaws which holds us back .Thus we must always know our good and bad sides,accept them and correct them.
> But only a few of us get a chance to know the exact problem or flaws which annoys or feels bad to others which we should definitely have to change.
> 
> 
> *How can we find the flaws in us? Care to share*


When it comes to others, we are easy to judge them. So I 'd say that putting us in a 3rd person's POV would give us a good judgement of who we are and all the plus and minuses.

----------


## Helena

> Everybody tells us the flaws inside us , rarely people talk about the inflaws. Unless until somebody tell us our negative , we won't be able to find them out!


That's the exact problem.Is there any way to get to know our in flaws from those around us??

----------


## Helena

> When it comes to others, we are easy to judge them. So I 'd say that putting us in a 3rd person's POV would give us a good judgement of who we are and all the plus and minuses.


Point taken. Thank you for sharing the tips Shana. Hope it will workout

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Non of us is perfect in this world.We have our own flaws which holds us back .Thus we must always know our good and bad sides,accept them and correct them.
> But only a few of us get a chance to know the exact problem or flaws which annoys or feels bad to others which we should definitely have to change.
> 
> 
> *How can we find the flaws in us? Care to share*


As Shana said if we analyze our personality with the third person point of view we can easily find out our flaws.

----------


## Adiza

> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Non of us is perfect in this world.We have our own flaws which holds us back .Thus we must always know our good and bad sides,accept them and correct them.
> But only a few of us get a chance to know the exact problem or flaws which annoys or feels bad to others which we should definitely have to change.
> 
> 
> *How can we find the flaws in us? Care to share*


Actually, we can easily find out our flaws. We have the process of comparing ourselves with others by nature. And some of our close circle can directly point out our flaws. It is not a big deal to handle your flaws. Never consider too much about any flaws you got by your birth. (Appearance, special talents). But if you find you have flaws in your behavior, then you put some effort to change it. At the same time, we can develop skills by practice. Anyways don't let your flaws hold you from loving your self.

----------


## Helena

> Actually, we can easily find out our flaws. We have the process of comparing ourselves with others by nature. And some of our close circle can directly point out our flaws. It is not a big deal to handle your flaws. Never consider too much about any flaws you got by your birth. (Appearance, special talents). But if you find you have flaws in your behavior, then you put some effort to change it. At the same time, we can develop skills by practice. Anyways don't let your flaws hold you from loving your self.


Absolutely, we shouldn't consider our appearance and other in born talents as flaws. I'm not talking about them at all. But the flaws in our behavior; it should be corrected, and yes as you mentioned our close circle is the best way to point it out.But the sad part is every close friend doesn't easily point it out.

----------


## subasan

> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Non of us is perfect in this world.We have our own flaws which holds us back .Thus we must always know our good and bad sides,accept them and correct them.
> But only a few of us get a chance to know the exact problem or flaws which annoys or feels bad to others which we should definitely have to change.
> 
> 
> *How can we find the flaws in us? Care to share*


Self analysation is the best. You learn from your own mistakes. Never change too much. As Adiza mentioned, we can reduce our flaws by practice. Nobody is born perfect and having a flaw doesn't make your imperfect. Try to love your self for who you're.

----------


## Assassin

> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Non of us is perfect in this world.We have our own flaws which holds us back .Thus we must always know our good and bad sides,accept them and correct them.
> But only a few of us get a chance to know the exact problem or flaws which annoys or feels bad to others which we should definitely have to change.
> 
> 
> *How can we find the flaws in us? Care to share*


Your best friend says all about you I think, My friend point out my mistakes and gives me solutions too. So it's better to ask suggestions from your best friend.

----------


## Bhavya

> Self analysation is the best. You learn from your own mistakes. Never change too much. As Adiza mentioned, we can reduce our flaws by practice. Nobody is born perfect and having a flaw doesn't make your imperfect. Try to love your self for who you're.


True words, we shouldn't change too much, If we did so. we lost our own self in the process.

----------


## Bhavya

> Your best friend says all about you I think, My friend point out my mistakes and gives me solutions too. So it's better to ask suggestions from your best friend.


I totally agree with you, our best friend gives us the most honest opinions be it positive or negative.

----------

